# S.T.A.L.K.E.R.:Call of Pripyat Dynamic Lighting Problem



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello! I have just installed S.A.T.L.K.E.R.:CoP on my new PC. It can run it on 'Static Lighting' without any lag whatsoever. 

If I choose 'Objects Dynamic Lighting', 'Full Dynamic Lighting' or 'Enchanted Full Dynamic Lighting' the game doesn't start and I get a X-Ray 1.6 Engine has stopped working error.

And if I choose 'Enchanted Full Dynamic Lighting DX10' or DX11, the game runs slow because my video card isn't meant for gaming.

This game ran on my previous PC (Windows 7) without crashing. Is this a problem with DirectX or something else? 

Also, I can delete the user.ltx file and the game launches again because the settings are reset, but this isn't a solution...

My PC specs:

Windows 7
Core i7 860 @2.8Ghz
4GB DDR3
500GB HDD
ATI Radeon HD5450 512MB


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess nobody knows how to fix this...?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Apex,

This error has been reported a lot ive seen.

you might want to set the lighting settings to static lightning.

for most people this fixed the issue 

you might also want to try enchanced dynamic lighting 

most of the reports on this are fixed by either one of above fixes.

Please try it and let us know how it works out


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

I can play with Static Lighting, but the game's textures etc don't look good.
Enchanted Full Dynamic Lighting crashes also.


----------

